# ?מספרי שנים: זכר או נקבה



## Alex_Zak

!שלום, בעצם שבת שלום, לכולם
?איך אומרים וכותבים מספרי שנים
דוגמה: 2019 אלפיים ותשע עשר
 ?או אלפיים ותשעה עשר
כרגיל תודה מראש
 לכולם


----------



## slus

היי,
מספרים סתמיים נכתבים בנקבה

אלפיים ותשע עשרה


----------



## Alex_Zak

slus said:


> היי,
> מספרים סתמיים נכתבים בנקבה
> 
> אלפיים ותשע עשרה



?ואותו חוק משתמש במקרה כזה: הנישואין של הזוג נערכו *בשישה עשר בינואר אלפיים ותשע עשרה   *


----------



## slus

כן. בדיוק.
המספר בחודש בזכר והשנה בנקבה.


----------



## utopia

השנה במספרים בנקבה: אלפיים ותשע עשרה

הימים במספרים בזכר רגיל, והחודשים במספרים בזכר סודר:

אחד לראשון, אחד לשני וכו'

אפשר גם אחד בינואר או אחד לינואר (אנשי לשון לא אוהבים את זה)


----------



## slus

אנשי לשון לא אוהבים את זה כי זה לא תקני ולא נכון


----------



## utopia

דווקא על פי אתר האקדמיה זה תקני.


----------



## slus

מה? איפה?


----------



## utopia

*מילת היחס לפני שם החודש*
בעברית בת ימינו מקובל השימוש במילת היחס *ב* לפני שם החודש – כגון א' *ב*אלול, 1 *ב*ספטמבר – כדרך ההבעה הרגילה בספרות חז"ל.

עם זאת יש יסוד גם לשימוש במילת היחס *ל'*:

במקרא התאריך מובע במבנים השונים מן המבנה המשמש בלשון חז"ל ובימינו, ולרוב בא בהם הצירוף '*ל*חודש'. למשל: "בַּחֹדֶשׁ הָרִאשׁוֹן בְּאַרְבָּעָה עָשָׂר *לַ*חֹדֶשׁ" (ויקרא כג, ה; אבל בנדיר גם במילת היחס *ב'*: "בְּאַרְבָּעָה עָשָׂר יוֹם*בַּ*חֹדֶשׁ הַזֶּה", במדבר ט, ג). יש המסבירים כי השימוש הרווח ב'לחודש' נובע מן המשמעות הבסיסית של המילה 'חודש' – ראש חודש, חידוש הירח, וכפי שמונים 'עשר שנים להולדת פלוני' כך מונים עשרה ימים לחודש, כלומר לחידוש הירח.​


----------



## utopia

תאריך בחודש | האקדמיה ללשון העברית

באתר האקדמיה ללשון העברית


----------

